# More king fisher action in two days than all spring.



## GAJoe (Jun 14, 2017)

Last weekend I got more kingfisher images than all spring.



Although not great this new Canon 7DII & 100-400mmL MKII combo gives me the best BIF images I've gotten.


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 14, 2017)

I wonder if it's a young female. I see some brown belt but not a full one.
This one is clearly a male.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 14, 2017)

Awesome action shots!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Wow,,,, amazing shots,,,, never see any kingfisher up here, wish we did,,,, had a photographer friend years ago tell me if you got one great shot out of a roll you're doing well,,,, this was 35mm, no auto focus,,,,


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 16, 2017)

thanks guys!


----------



## pdsniper (Jun 30, 2017)

I think those are some of the best King Fisher pictures I have ever seen, they are hard to photograph because they are always zipping around


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 30, 2017)

thanks!


----------

